# Will I be picked on for being a fur?



## imaclooser (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey I was just wondering if people find out that I'm a fur, if I will be picked on or bullied. Have any of you guys been picked on for being a fur?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never been, no. Like my friends and I joke about it sometimes...nothing malicious though.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 8, 2013)

No, I haven't.

Just don't treat it like some kind of sexuality... please. -_-


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2013)

Depends on how obnoxious you are about it. If you're a total annoying shithead about it then yes you will be mocked, but that applies to anything.

Most of my friends know but since I'm a pretty normal guy nobody gives a shit except for ragging on me about it now and then.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 8, 2013)

IT'S A STICKY. IT'S JUST SITTING RIGHT THERE AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE. HOW ARE PEOPLE MISSING THIS?

Here, I'll help you out. You're clearly incapable of lurking and might hurt yourself along the way.

Hold tight...

Strap your special helmet on...

Yes, the one with the Spongebob stickers on it.

Ready?

*CLICK THIS LINK*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 8, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Strap your special helmet on...
> 
> Yes, the one with the Spongebob stickers on it.



ahahah oh god

but yeah OP srsly


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 8, 2013)

I was in a gaming guild for homos, and one day in guild chat, things got kinda raunchy.  Someone said, "It could be worse, we could be talking about fisting and furries."  I was like, "whoa whoa whoa, those two things don't even belong in the same sentence."  There was some fall out from that, with me trying to explain what being furry means.  

It's sad that a large group of homosexuals wouldn't even listen.  They consider being furry to be just a sick fetish.  You'd think they would've learned something, considering that gays themselves have been thought of as being just a sick fetish by so many close-minded people. 

From the impression I got, yes you will be picked on for being a furry.  Not only that, but you will be picked on BY furries.  There are assholes everywhere, you cannot get away from them.  People are always trying to draw a line and say, "People past this line are too different from me and I wont like them no matter what."  The exeption I guess is if you pretty much keep it to yourself and close friends and family.  If anyone else finds out about it, your best bet is to say its nothing important, just some stupid cartoonist hobby.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 8, 2013)

It's hard to say, really, considering I don't know you or the people you interact with. Some people are real jerks about it, or so I've heard. Some people are absolutely okay with furries. Some just don't care. In my experience, I've never been picked on, but most people don't know I'm a a furry anyways, so there's that. I'll only bring it up if it's relevant.... And it's rarely ever relevant.

Like Hewge and Mentova said... Just don't be obnoxious or "weird" about it, it's really just a hobby or interest. I recommend you not treat it as anything more than just that.


----------



## Kashou (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't see the big deal about being a furry to even be picked on about it, I mean, all it is is a classification of a group that enjoys your anthropomorphic styles of drawings and cartoons and junk. What's the big deal. Half the world enjoys things like that but won't ever admit to being a furry due to its well-known rep of, basically, yiff. But I seriously see no problems with it. Not even like you have to tell anyone as the other thread suggests. It's no big deal. If you want a personal response, I did, in fact, tell everyone, aside from my family because they don't know what it is anyway, that I was a furry just to see how they'd react. They just laughed and some others said it's about time I said it. My personality apparently fitted that of a furry but I never knew it myself. Denied it for a while because all I knew about was the sexual mess that is so publicly displayed all willy-nilly. Once I looked into what a furry actually was, I was more than happy to call myself one. The way I see it, if you're afraid to be something openly, you shouldn't pursue it at all.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 9, 2013)

imaclooser said:


> Hey I was just wondering if people find out that I'm a fur, if I will be picked on or bullied. Have any of you guys been picked on for being a fur?



Shh, don't tell anyone; it'll be our dirty, little secret...

Seriously though, I have never been ridiculed for being a "furry". Unless you take it to* "THE NEXT LEVEL"*, you shouldn't have to worry.

Anyways, how would anyone legitimately find out? 

Here's a handy tip from the pros: Don't wear your Furfag t-shirt.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, you will be fursecuted for decades.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 9, 2013)

Just keep it to yourself / Listen to Mentova and don't furfag it up by telling EVERYONE. It's a damn hobby, not everyone needs to know.

I know I this is a long shot, but is that eversleep?


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 9, 2013)

If you treat it like a lifestyle that replaces all others in your life (talking about furry "pride" all the time and wearing a tail to school, being a drama queen, and posting everywhere online how everyone is a troll and how only the love of the furry fandom understands and accepts you) then yes, you will be bullied.
If you treat it like what it is, a hobby, and tell people (if they find out) something around the lines of: "yeah, so, what's your problem?" I think you won't be treated as bad. In fact, I think people won't care at all, because, well, it's a nerdy hobby, and "nerd" is in right now. Though otakus may try to "bully" you...though they're lifestylers of another fandom who tease furries to make themselves look better. Ignore or laugh at them. Your choice.

You don't have to go around telling everyone like its the only thing that defines you either. Because if it is, then, again, you will be teased. Or at least ignored by everyone. But if someone finds out, just act normal. Normal people are cool (at least that's how it was when I was in school).
As for me, no I've never been picked on as a furry, because I've never told anyone. Parents found out and my dad said "no no stop it it's all too silly"  (personally I think "weirdness" or "childishness" based on age is entirely subjective), my mother cares less about the suiting and more about creepy people at cons (she thinks there's perverted old men there...when it's just stinky nerds). Other than that, no-one knows. And I'm not going to go parading down mainstreet telling everyone that I am.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 9, 2013)

My friends barely know what it is, and they only gain knowledge when I explain an aspect to them. As far as I can tell, Furry is a concept/society that most people know next to nothing about, or can make very few assumptions about; so it's fairly safe to be one, because most dunno wtf it is.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 9, 2013)

Like everyone said + the sticky thread, you don't have to "come out" as a furry, since being a furry isn't a sexual choice. It's a hobby. (and a nice one). 
This applies to probably every hobby, every activity you might remember.

Just like playing soccer or badminton. You'll only be bullyied if you take that seriously, have no sense of humor about it or just can't take any kind of jokes that people may throw at you...


----------



## badlands (Mar 9, 2013)

there is a difference between getting bullied and having the piss taken out of you. if my friends where to find out that i am a furry they would take the piss mercilessly, you have to accept things like that. back to the OP, yes you would get bullied for it. bullies will pick up on ANYTHING that makes a person different and use that against them.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Depends on how obnoxious you are about it. If you're a total annoying shithead about it then yes you will be mocked, but that applies to anything.


Forever this. 

OP if you don't make a big deal out of you being a furry then people won't have a reason to mock you for it. Unless the person knows about and hates furries, then I'm not sure there's anything you could do about it. But most people are ignorant of or ambivalent toward furries.

Basically: Be cool about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Forever this.
> 
> OP if you don't make a big deal out of you being a furry then people won't have a reason to mock you for it.* Unless the person knows about and hates furries*, then I'm not sure there's anything you could do about it. But most people are ignorant of or ambivalent toward furries.
> 
> Basically: Be cool about it.



My brother and our mutual friend both know about furries and think they're gross. 
His friend managed to ask the question 'so you like drawing animal people then?' in the most incriminating way I've ever heard it, as if he was asking whether I like to role around in poo. 

Apart from situations like this nobody knows or cares about furries, just like steampunk or animÃ©.


----------



## Riho (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, I do have a book full of failed drawing "experiments."
I once dropped it, and it opened. My friend laughed at me for days, but I found out that it was because the drawings were really shitty.
So be cool, bro, and don't carry your drawing book with you.


----------



## nonconformist (Mar 9, 2013)

My friends are all well aware that I'm crazy, so it wasn't much of a big surprise. I think the less of a big deal you make it, the less of a big deal others will. You're part of a fandom, so what?


----------



## Sar (Mar 9, 2013)

You will most likely not be picked on for being a furry because a lot of people do not know what a furry is.
However, everyone knows obnoxious stupidity. So you are probably gonna be picked on for that instead.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 10, 2013)

Just like anything else that's unusual, you'll get the shit beaten out of you if you make a big deal out of it a.k.a. Make it yo lief. You know, stuff like wearing tails and ears to school are a big no, doodling little anthro animals all over the places... not so bad


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Shh, don't tell anyone; it'll be our dirty, little secret...
> 
> Seriously though, I have never been ridiculed for being a "furry". Unless you take it to* "THE NEXT LEVEL"*, you shouldn't have to worry.
> 
> ...


Hey now, I wear my furfag tshirt everywhere. It just makes the day that much more fucking interesting.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hey now, I wear my furfag tshirt everywhere. It just makes the day that much more fucking interesting.



Buy me a furfag t-shirt!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 10, 2013)

Jesus christ, the threads that people post lmfao. I love it how people answer them too.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Jesus christ, the threads that people post lmfao. I love it how people answer them too.


 Like you can talk:







Just going to reiterate this for OP: 


> However, everyone knows obnoxious stupidity. So you are probably gonna be picked on for that instead.



If you don't make a big deal out of being a furry the people around you won't either.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Like you can talk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was a legit thread, not a stupid/troll question thread.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> That was a legit thread, not a stupid/troll question thread.



This thread _could_ be legitimate. D: 

Both are rather hilarious though [not that I have anything against hilarious threads, on the contrary they're rather fun].


----------



## Hewge (Mar 10, 2013)

A super legit thread for sure ! !


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2013)

On the subject though 'if people find out I'm a fur,' is a rather diffuse scenario. 

If people find out without your intention because you're keeping it a secret and are embarrassed about it then some folk will seize on this to poke fun at you _whatever_ the subject is.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> That was a legit thread, not a stupid/troll question thread.



This falls under "what's important to me may not be important to you."  Like I've said before, it's relative.  If something is important to you, it's legit.  If it's not, then its stupid/trolling/whining, whatever.

So... people with different viewpoints can both be right, that their particular concern IS important, at least to them, while at the same time it ISN'T important, at least to other people.

And if these people claim that the other person's concern isn't important, then they can be wrong, because it IS important, at least to that person.

An argument like this has no resolution because both people are right, and both people are wrong, at the same time.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 10, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> An argument like this has no resolution because both people are right, and both people are wrong, at the same time.


I find threads that are thinly veiled pleas for fapping material to be wrong. They piss me off at least. "Does your fursona have ticklish paws? Hee hee" Grrrr. 

This current thread is no big deal, they happen about once a month.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Taking a thread like this as srs bsns... 
It's a legit question. As legit as asking "Do you like coffee?", no matter how that sounds.
._.
"Legit Threads"...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Buy me a furfag t-shirt!


I'll think about it

But don't foxes already have that stamped on their forehead?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I'll think about it
> 
> But don't foxes already have that stamped on their forehead?



Actually it's stamped in their fox-pocket. 

People must wonder what a furfag even is when they see your shirt, assuming you where it absolutely everywhere and never take it off.


----------



## Joey (Mar 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> That was a legit thread, not a stupid/troll question thread.



Sure.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> fox-pocket.



Oh god. That word is too cute for what it implies. :C


----------



## badlands (Mar 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually it's stamped in their fox-pocket.
> 
> *in their fox-pocket.*
> 
> *fox-pocket.*




welcome to the new 'are foxes sluts' thread!


----------



## Dokid (Mar 10, 2013)

Please put an underline on any that apply:

Nerdy
Fat
Skinny
Not so Attractive
Not Popular
Creepy
Neck Beard
Annoying

If you have underlined any of the following then yes you will be made fun of

Thank you have a nice day.

all complaints can be re directed to the complaint hotline 1-800-Ihopeyourjoking.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 10, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> This falls under "what's important to me may not be important to you."  Like I've said before, it's relative.  If something is important to you, it's legit.  If it's not, then its stupid/trolling/whining, whatever.
> 
> So... people with different viewpoints can both be right, that their particular concern IS important, at least to them, while at the same time it ISN'T important, at least to other people.
> 
> ...


 Ok Mr. Politicallycorrect.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 10, 2013)

Will you get picked on for being a furry?  Well first off are you still in school?  And if so what grade?

If you're in high school or anything lower you will defiantly get picked on because school kids are immature little shits who find any reason to make fun of you. They ridicule you to keep up public appearances and never invite you to their "oh so exclusive" clique!  Even after proving you are worthy of being in their group!  ESPECIALLY WHEN I----

Sorry....I got a little off topic.  A few personal memories slipped through....anyways, if you're in college or above your peers should be more understanding.  Out of all the college aged people I've known who also know I'm a furry only one had a problem with it, and he didn't even go to the same school as me.

Now somebody tell me where I can get a furfag t-shirt!  That will really irk my schools anime club!


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2013)

There will be people in this world who will make fun of you no matter what, because they are the types who enjoy bullying or harassing others in order to feel more powerful and/or righteous and/or cool. Haters gonna hate, as the saying goes. 

When it comes to the rest, if you treat other people with courtesy and respect, comport yourself with self-respect and honor, maintain a sense of humor about yourself and the various absurdities of life, and--this is very important--_don't railroad every damn conversation with furry gushing or furry evangelism_, I reckon all will be well in the end.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> There will be people in this world who will make fun of you no matter what, because they are the types who enjoy bullying or harassing others in order to feel more powerful and/or righteous and/or cool. Haters gonna hate, as the saying goes.
> 
> When it comes to the rest, if you treat other people with courtesy and respect, comport yourself with self-respect and honor, maintain a sense of humor about yourself and the various absurdities of life, and--this is very important--_don't railroad every damn conversation with furry gushing or furry evangelism_, I reckon all will be well in the end.



Also don't hide and sneak around the whole furry thing. It's a hobby so if someone is like hey what do you like to do? Just be all "I like to do this and that and I also like drawing anthro animals/animal costuming/etc."  Don't just freeze up and go "oh uhhhh I'm a furry?? and uhhh I like cartoon animals? Be my friend still?" Cause if you treat it like it's something worth being ashamed of people will look at you as someone weirder than if you just said it outright.


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2013)

Right, Dokid. That's basically what I meant by "comport yourself with self-respect and honor."

If you behave like you have something to hide, or like you have something to be ashamed of, people will sniff that out and react to it.

This can be hard, because when I suspect someone MIGHT react badly to what I have to say, I will sometimes flinch, or try to resist flinching, and either way, my voice will squeak, or my eyes will drop, and the conversation will feel weird and awkward (at least to me). (Hey, if anyone has advice on how to deal with this, I'd actually appreciate this.)


----------



## Dokid (Mar 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> Right, Dokid. That's basically what I meant by "comport yourself with self-respect and honor."
> 
> If you behave like you have something to hide, or like you have something to be ashamed of, people will sniff that out and react to it.
> 
> This can be hard, because when I suspect someone MIGHT react badly to what I have to say, I will sometimes flinch, or try to resist flinching, and either way, my voice will squeak, or my eyes will drop, and the conversation will feel weird and awkward (at least to me). (Hey, if anyone has advice on how to deal with this, I'd actually appreciate this.)



I know what you mean haha. What I do when things get..awkward for me is that if I plan on saying something that people will react badly to I'll prepare for it. I'll run the conversation every which way in my head and usually it comes out better than I thought it would. Sometimes you can try to distract yourself a little by looking at their forehead or their nose rather than straight into their eyes.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 10, 2013)

The question should be, Will picking on you Work? 


Just sayin'


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> Right, Dokid. That's basically what I meant by "comport yourself with self-respect and honor."
> 
> If you behave like you have something to hide, or like you have something to be ashamed of, people will sniff that out and react to it.
> 
> This can be hard, because when I suspect someone MIGHT react badly to what I have to say, I will sometimes flinch, or try to resist flinching, and either way, my voice will squeak, or my eyes will drop, and the conversation will feel weird and awkward (at least to me). (Hey, if anyone has advice on how to deal with this, I'd actually appreciate this.)


Booze is a good social lubricant


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Booze is a good social lubricant



+9000


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2013)

Dokid--I usually do try to look at someone's forehead, or I give the appearance of multi-tasking so it looks like I'm preoccupied, rather than bracing for a hit.

It's not a huge problem, but I do notice that I do brace for impact, so to speak, even when I may not have to, and even when I don't have any shame, personally, for feeling or thinking the way I do. This extends well beyond furrydom, into the realms of religion, politics, and even miscellaneous ideas and opinions that I'm worried will cause offense or upset.


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> Right, Dokid. That's basically what I meant by "comport yourself with self-respect and honor."
> 
> If you behave like you have something to hide, or like you have something to be ashamed of, people will sniff that out and react to it.
> 
> This can be hard, because when I suspect someone MIGHT react badly to what I have to say, I will sometimes flinch, or try to resist flinching, and either way, my voice will squeak, or my eyes will drop, and the conversation will feel weird and awkward (at least to me). (Hey, if anyone has advice on how to deal with this, I'd actually appreciate this.)



Since I am confident about talking about furry-related things, I would tell them outright if they ask. If they were "true friends", they would still be friends with you, even if what you do is weird to them.


----------



## Ames (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes, you will.  Your friends, family, acquaintances, and random people on the street will despise you with the fury of a million suns for being such a perverse fuck.  You are the cancer of society.  Have fun.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> If you behave like you have something to hide, or like you have  something to be ashamed of, people will sniff that out and react to it.



I find it interesting that anyone with half a brain knows that everyone has something to hide, something to be ashamed of, and it's not necessarily a bad thing, it's just how people are.  Like you said, the trick is don't behave like it.




TheMetalVelocity said:


> Ok Mr. Politicallycorrect.





Torsion Beam said:


> Since I am confident about  talking about furry-related things, I would tell them outright if they  ask. If they were "true friends", they would still be friends with you,  even if what you do is weird to them.



I feel like every time I post something, I'm setting myself up for some ass to make a facetious comment which will, undoubtedly, be supported by a mob of trolls.  I'm still not afraid to post, because people who react badly to what I have to say (just like people who would hate me for being furry) are people I'm not interested in being friends with anyway.  People who respond to my posts in a mature manner, whether they agree with me or not, are people I could potentially be good friends with.  It is a dangerous path to walk, and I would be hesitant to recommend it to anyone else.  There is such a thing as being too open and honest.  Sometimes it's better to keep your secrets secret.  If the path is walked incorrectly, you could find yourself being alone.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I'll think about it
> 
> But don't foxes already have that stamped on their forehead?



That's just a rumor!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 11, 2013)

Spoiler alert: Some kids are cruel.

If kids won't pick on you for being a furry, then they'll pick on you for looking/being a dork, creeper, whiter than copy paper, etc.


----------



## Troj (Mar 11, 2013)

Right, Oz. Bullies gonna bully.

Since most furries are geeks anyway, even if they don't know you're a furry, they may still give you trouble for being a geek.

When I was a kid, I was teased for being geeky, socially awkward, gay-seeming, smelly and sweaty as a pre-adolescent (I'll give 'em that one), and physically disabled. 

The fat kids were trolled because they were fat. One of my best friends back then was teased for being nerdy and playing the viola. The kid who knew all of the countries and capitals received both admiration and ribbing, weirdly enough. The angry, vaguely suicidal kid was mocked for being grouchy, depressed, and not much fun.

The only time people stopped teasing and gossiping about me was the week Columbine happened. Then, all of my classmates avoided me like the plague. It was like a nifty little holiday .


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 11, 2013)

^dahel?
So people thought you'd get tired and shoot them all as well? That was a strange way to get a "break" from bullying. I wish I had one day of those <_<
My school time, hell started in the exact moment I knew I had to get up and get ready for school... It's almost 8 years that I surpassed that weird feeling though...


----------



## Troj (Mar 11, 2013)

I think so, Mikhal. The first things that came out about the shooters was that they were a) weird, b) bullied, c) wore odd clothes, and d) listened to freaky music.

I was weird; I was awkward; I socialized mostly with one friend; I wore ugly, ratty, baggy shirts and jeans in an attempt to hide; and I listened to the Beatles, NiN, and Manson.

I'm not sure if they had the insight and self-honesty to admit they'd been bullying me--who knows--but the fact that the shooters were strange outsiders with freaky taste in music definitely rang a bell .

But, after my brief holiday, they resumed their regularly scheduled gossiping and mockery. Because school shooters are like werewolves, or something, and only kill people during a certain time of the month, I suppose.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 11, 2013)

Meh that sucks. Fortunately I believe there were no school shootings (at least that I recall) here in my country. But bullying... meh, that is something that exists everywhere... unfortunately. I believe you eventually got used to those nasty days huh? (pretty much like everyone who's bullyied gets used to...). I know I did, regrettably.


----------



## Troj (Mar 11, 2013)

It's certainly not a nice thing to get "used to," because it can colour your whole perception of yourself, others, relationships, and ethics, and not often for the better. 

When I emerged from middle school, I was paranoid, depressive, jumpy, defensive, and aggressive, and I had a very difficult time trusting others. Even today, I have strong visceral reactions to people, places, objects, and other triggers which remind me of that period of my life.

I think what made it more difficult for me was that the bullying was executed in a mostly underhanded, sneaky way, which made it harder to pin down--lots of rumors, side comments, giggling, double entendres, veiled insults, snarky pseudo-niceness, thefts of my medical supplies, etc., and I didn't always know who was involved, and to what degree. 

At some level, I would've preferred if people had been more overt and direct, because then that war would've been easier to fight, in theory.

I was excessively afraid of calling out people who weren't involved, and excessively afraid of causing the rumors or the teasing to escalate by doing "the wrong thing," so I mostly kept my head down and pretended everything was kosher.

In retrospect, I should've walked up to the main male ringleader, and bopped him in the nose. If anything, it would've been cathartic.

I also should've told my parents or other adults what was going on sooner. At the time, I believed that most adults either a) didn't know what was going on, and would make things worse in their goofy, invasive, "adultish" attempts to 'help,' b) knew what was going on, and had chosen not to intervene, for whatever reason. So, I erroneously believed that I had to shoulder it all myself, and that this was for "the best."


----------



## Azure (Mar 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> Right, Oz. Bullies gonna bully.
> 
> Since most furries are geeks anyway, even if they don't know you're a furry, they may still give you trouble for being a geek.
> 
> ...


i remember when columbine happened, it was my junior year in hs, and boy did people steer clear of me, but that was more reputation than any fear of me shooting up the school. they put in a metal detector a few days later, and it stopped nothing. 

you know its odd i see lots of people talking about being physically bullied, or verbally bullied, but i experienced very little of that. i guess it was because i was physically intimidating, and i had proven myself to be violent when provoked, and invariably more intelligent when verbally bashed. i was more socially cut off really, by a great swath of people, they simply wouldnt have shit to do with me, despite any sort of friendly overture on my part. i was sort of a cast out, despite my participation in many social activities and school sports. i am not convinced it was an altogether bad thing though, it sort of made me who i am today. i met a lot of interesting, thoughtful, intelligent people by being forced away from the majority; and though it led me down a dark path for some time, i credit it for a lot of the strengths i have today. i cringe to think where i would be if i managed to fit in, go with the flow, and live up to expectations. probably happy with some shit job, some crap social circle, and a fat girlfriend who smells like cheetos and fryer grease. then i really would have committed suicide x3. yeah, kids are cruel because they are innocent and know no better, along with being very easily influenced by those they perceive to have social power over the cliques that are inevitable formed in the school system at all levels. mind your p's and q's OP, and what i mean by that is only SHARE with people you think the information will be beneficial too. don't just pick up your furry trumpet and blast it all around the place. tact and subtlety are part of everything in life.


----------



## Troj (Mar 11, 2013)

When life gives you shit, use it to fertilize your garden.

When life gives you grief, loneliness, anger, pain, and confusion, you can use those experiences to become wiser, stronger, shrewder, and kinder, if you so choose--though, it may take time and distance before you're truly able to do that.

If we allow it to, adversity can teach us not to sweat the small stuff, can help us to cultivate empathy for those going through similar stuff, and provides us with opportunities to dig deep within ourselves, and make use of strengths, talents, and a certain courage we might otherwise have never realized we had. 

The folks I've known who've met with adversity or struggle later in life have actually suffered _more_ for it, I think. Much like you said, Azure, they're often folks who just went along to get along, until something happened to make them question who they were, what they'd been doing, and the people they'd been trying to impress on a fundamental level.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 11, 2013)

Simplest answer: No, as long as you don't make it weird. Fact: I was afraid of telling my friends that I was a furry at first, but as time went on, I developed *some* self-confidence. Told them, and they accepted it quickly, telling me that some of them were furs too. Anyways, that's not important. 

My thoughts on being made fun of is simple: people making fun of you are idiots, and shouldn't be given any attention. Also, you telling us that you are still afraid of society's opinion of you is slightly disconcerting. Once you realize that society has no affect on your life whatsoever, then you will understand that being made fun of is just a ant on the mountain of life. If anyone ever has a problem with me, tell me how girly a bike I'm riding is, etc., I just laugh at them. They are just looking for some reaction, and if they receive a positive one rather than a negative one, you might make friends rather than making a mob of ants that may look large. To me, no one has ANY power over my emotions (least of all, the society's pop. culture, and the ones who enforce it). So. My mini rant is over.


----------



## DairyProduct (Mar 11, 2013)

i wouldn't pick on you for being furry but i would probably pick on you for unironically wearing a collar, fake tail and goldenwolf t-shirt in public though


----------



## Troj (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^^Hell, even I'd be somewhat tempted to poke fun at somebody, in that case .



			
				Lev1athan said:
			
		

> Also, you telling us that you are still afraid of society's opinion of you is slightly disconcerting.



Well, it depends.

It's absolutely understandable that people would want to maintain good ties with those they love, like or respect.

It's certainly understandable that people would want to avoid becoming victims of actual violence.

It also understandable that people would want to remain on good terms with employers, teachers, supervisors, and the like.

So, there are people and institutions in the world that can make our lives more difficult, if they so choose, so it's reasonable to be wary of them.

But, yes, in other cases and contexts, society's opinion isn't worth much, and the ribbing or sneers you might get from irrelevant people (strangers in particular) won't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 12, 2013)

Part of the requirements of being a furry is to get picked on a lot in high school and then convince yourself people were afraid of you when more entertaining targets came along and everyone just ignored you instead.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 13, 2013)

You will be picked on for everything. Red hair, glasses, acne, liking soccer, liking theater, liking spongebob, liking my little pony, liking rap, liking Tom Jones, liking furries, being white, black, asian, hispanic...Just everything. You do something that's different and you will get picked on, there is nothing special about Furries but a bigger punch line.


----------



## Toshabi (Mar 13, 2013)

imaclooser said:


> Hey I was just wondering if people find out that I'm a fur, if I will be picked on or bullied.




Yes. You will. You'll also be banned from visiting any pounds our pet adoption centers for that matter. Better to be safe than sorry.


Not to mention your uncontrollable need to gain weight, refuse to shower and wear faggy apparel like collars and tails in public won't make things any better. Better jump off a cliff while you still have a chance!


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Mar 23, 2013)

It all boils down to who you say it to. I was once having a cinversation with a friend of mine about different fandoms and such, and I brought up the furry fandom and my involvement and she's all like, "You don't plan on screwing my dog do you?" 
... Instant face-palm...
Well, I compared it to an anime fandom and she apologized. I don't know; people can be slighty closed.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 23, 2013)

[yt]njSzOZLT5sk[/yt]


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 23, 2013)

If you're genuinely worried, just keep it to yourself. That's my advice.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, OP. You will be mercilessly ridiculed for being a furry. Your life will become a swirling torrent of anguish and misery. Day after day, you will pray for the mockery to end, but to no avail. Until at last, sweet Death will come for you, and cast you into the depths of Hell, because furfaggotry is obviously a sin. Then, all of your bullies will burn your corpse in effigy, stomp on you, and yell...

"Yiff in hell, furfag!"

So prepare your anus.

And if your body is ready enough, take up your furry cross. And walk with us, into our path.


----------



## mojisu (Mar 24, 2013)

Probably, but not for the fact itself - most likely because you thought it was something that you had to confess or keep a secret as opposed to it being something of no relevance to other people such as which sock you put on first.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 24, 2013)

Everybody has a p***s, that does not mean you should go shove it in everyone's face. Same concept applies here.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 24, 2013)

Or you can have it my way of dealing back in highschool, let them hate us as long as they fear us.
-Yo dowg we heard u like animals an'd shizz
*Yea whats wrong with it*
-Us dont like u typo here

Well I used my fist at first event and a wooden stick at second never seen third one.
Entire school called me "mad" after that but that shouldnt be matter cause if someone is gonna be your friend he or she will be your friend, regardless you'r a furry or not.

Damn technology evolved so much since then now pepper sprays fit your pocket.Aka Anti bully repellent.
Ignoring them might be a nonviolent way too.

I thought of leaving fandom several times cause of people but its a part of me so I made peace with it..---**--*-*-* people keep on having your way :3


----------



## mojisu (Mar 25, 2013)

Bluey said:


> Or you can have it my way of dealing back in highschool, let them hate us as long as they fear us.
> -Yo dowg we heard u like animals an'd shizz
> *Yea whats wrong with it*
> -Us dont like u typo here
> ...





So basically you beat a guy qith a stick for thinking youre weird for liking animal people. Then 
people inexplicably thought you were mad.

You know, irl the more seriously you take this the weirder youll be thought of and thinking that irl exists a 'we' puts you in that category, except you crossed the line thst takes you to zealousy. Theyre not afraid because you're strong or intimidating, they're afraid because they thonk you're an insane, unpredictable loonie that takes shit too far.

Wanna know how society sees it? Its like two guys at a restaurant, one orders salad and the other a burger. Salad man says "You know, that burger can make you fat." and the burger man says "It might but you know, it doesnt really matter." Saladman says "It does too!", Burger man awkwardly tries to change the topic to avoid drama "Well, I don't really care."
Then someone from a different table says "What a weirdo." to his tablemate about the salad man.
Salad man gets up from his chair and starts pointing guns at people screeching "YOU WILL TAKE DIET SERIOUSLY"

Basically, dont beat people with sticks. Being a furry should never EVER come to the point when it is necessary to overpower someone with a blunt weapon.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 25, 2013)

mojisu said:


> So basically you beat a guy qith a stick for thinking youre weird for liking animal people. Then
> people inexplicably thought you were mad.
> 
> You know, irl the more seriously you take this the weirder youll be thought of and thinking that irl exists a 'we' puts you in that category, except you crossed the line thst takes you to zealousy. Theyre not afraid because you're strong or intimidating, they're afraid because they thonk you're an insane, unpredictable loonie that takes shit too far.
> ...



Please dont compare your higher culturel nation or society with mine.I grew up in a city*food basket farming community* where people migrated from places with no school and worse some of them came from criminal families.Although my family raised me like European or like American due my dad's work we had to stay there.Back then even I wasnt know Im a "furry" as in proper name.I acted like one without knowing fandom at all.So if someone talks about bullies I assume they should be real dangerous ones.

From experiance those bullies live to beat people, any negative answer and you will find 10 guys top of you and they take your cellphone and wallet after beating is over.Education in school and teachers were awesome but cant say same for students.Those people werent the kind of you can reason or tell them anything.I spend 4 years in highschool entered 7 or 8 fights got my nose broke and I was considered one of the most peacefull student LOL.

I created a false image, an image of a dangerous person  to keep myself safe from people would never listen in any term, it worked.I have full support and respect of other people's choices and religon and I believe in freedom of speech but that school man :/.They curse your mother,spit on your shoes ,they jump on mud then kick your butt to leave a mark of shoe,slap your face etc etc.Now those are bully xD people you can talk with are not bullies ,they are what we consider *furry hater* and they are fine ,you exchange couple of words and then go to seperate ways.

Im from Turkish Republic, first furry of my nation and there 18 of us thus far, last year I moved to another city*capital* lol people werent negative about a furry at all but fandom in general is underrated.There are cons about marvel comics and DC universal meetings,magic players,yugioh masters and etc etc ,pokemon madness and warhammer fans but for some reason furries remain unpopular.Maybe in due time younger generations will be more into our hobby.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 25, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Everybody has a p***s, that does not mean you should go shove it in everyone's face. Same concept applies here.



p***s.
Pe**s
Pen*s
Penis.

Everybody has a penis. Even the girls. 

Thanks furries. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 25, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Everybody has a penis. Even the girls.
> 
> Thanks Japan. :V



Repaired.


----------



## Delta (Mar 25, 2013)

Dont be an obnoxious, mouth breathing basement urchin that obsesses over it and you probably wont be.
Furry is not sexuality.
Furry is not something to stand up for.
Furry is a hobby.

Dont treat it as more and generally you'll be fine.
Shower, be polite and have confidence in yourself.


----------



## Kitsu (Mar 26, 2013)

nonconformist said:


> *My friends are all well aware that I'm crazy*, so it wasn't much of a big surprise. I think the less of a big deal you make it, the less of a big deal others will. You're part of a fandom, so what?



Love this..its a fandom that people dont always understand. I am a proud furry and do walk around with my tail but I never get bullied or even picked on. I have more people curious to what it is and why am I wearing it.  My friends all know and have even become more curious about it themselves. Its a fun hobby that you, yourself have to enjoy. The ups and downs. No fandom is without its dirty secrets that ppl make fun of, its the way of life.  Its what makes you stronger as a person to enjoy what it is, if it embarrasses you and you feel ashamed then maybe find a new hobby, something that doesn't involve people cause everyone will find something wrong with what you like.  ^-^


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 26, 2013)

About the school shootings stopping the bullying, the same happened to me.  I was bullied relentlessly until one of those school shootings happened (I don't remember which one).  Suddenly everybody was nice to me, they were going out of their way to try not to make my angry or sad.  However I absolutely hated the nice treatment even more then the bullying because I knew they were only nice out of fear rather then compassion.  Thank god I'm in college now where people are more open minded and accepting.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 27, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> About the school shootings stopping the  bullying, the same happened to me.  I was bullied relentlessly until one  of those school shootings happened (I don't remember which one).   Suddenly everybody was nice to me, they were going out of their way to  try not to make my angry or sad.  However I absolutely hated the nice  treatment even more then the bullying because I knew they were only nice  out of fear rather then compassion.  Thank god I'm in college now where  people are more open minded and accepting.


+1


----------



## mojisu (Mar 27, 2013)

This is the most fucked up thread ever.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 27, 2013)

I've seen worse.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 28, 2013)

mojisu said:


> This is the most fucked up thread ever.



At least it's not another foxes are sluts thread.


----------



## mojisu (Mar 28, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> At least it's not another foxes are sluts thread.


That actually sounds not that bad.


----------



## Machine (Mar 28, 2013)

mojisu said:


> This is the most fucked up thread ever.


Oh there has been worse. Much, much worse.


----------



## Avlenna (Mar 28, 2013)

At the OP: You won't be picked on for being a furry as long as you don't draw too much attention to yourself.


----------



## Parker (Mar 28, 2013)

It really depends on how you present yourself. And the people around you. If you try to get other people into the fandom when they're not interested, yeah, you'll probably get some shit for it. If you live in a small town, you could get bullied a bit. Not necessarily "bullied," though. Some strange looks and the occasional questioning is probably all you'll get.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I haven't gone around telling anyone, however some of my friends noticed I was a furry and mentioned it, joking about it and stuff. Other than that, nothing. Though I've been in this fandom for a short time.


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 28, 2013)

It all depends in who you're around, really. My best friend has never picked on me for being an otherkin, (Though that may be because we pretended to be Warrior Cats when we were little... Heh.)


If the person's kind, they won't be rude. If not, avoid that person. They clearly aren't very nice.


----------



## redhusky17 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope. Maybe they joked about it, but my friends didnâ€™t picked on me.
I remember one day with a tail, cat ears, and a collar in school.  No, I donâ€™t have a fursuit ,  but I want one.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

New to the forums and I must say, it's pretty bad when you skim through an entire forum and have nothing to say beyond a Dr Seuss quote.  "Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."  

It's supremely disappointing to see so much unfriendliness and debate surrounding a common interest.  So many attempts to define what it is or isn't to be a furry.  Aside from Dr Seuss I'm left with nothing save for adapting Steve Hughes' thoughts on secondary smoke to the furry fandom:

"I'm not particularly worried about the fact that recently the two most  powerful nations have illegally invaded a Mideastern country under false  pretenses so that they could steal it's natural resources and build  permanent military bases to start more theaters of conflict so it could  implement a third world war to create a planetary fascist police state, it's [a fur fandom].  Iâ€™m not worried about the fact that the world bank and the IMF go into  third world countries and put them into unfathomable debt so they can  steal their natural resources, destroy the culture and implement them  into the global banking system, it's [a fur fandom] and, you know, I didn't choose to [be a furfag] and I could be affected."  

Yeah...so, there was that.  

For the record, I'm into fur suits, am an anthro artist, find nothing wrong with allowing furry interest to become part of one's sexuality (or to keep it separate, your choice), enjoy making animal noises, think of myself as a civilized feral (ironic, I know) and won't condemn anyone for any interpretation their creative minds can come up with regarding being "furry".  

Really, if you enjoy it and it isn't hurting anyone....just enjoy it.  It's really that simple to me.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

Your first approach and impressions (as well as your body language outside of the 'net) can make the difference between people "not giving a fuck" and people thinking you are a "target".




Ravy Marie White said:


> It's supremely disappointing to see so much unfriendliness and debate surrounding a common interest.



Just because everyone has the same interest doesn't mean people will conform to the same ideas, or agree with the same ideas.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Just because everyone has the same interest doesn't mean people will conform to the same ideas, or agree with the same ideas.



This is quite true.  My post was meant to illustrate that the definition of furry is subjective.  As such, it strikes me as petty to have so many debates surrounding the idea of defining it.  The experience will be different for everyone.  I'd simply like to see more acceptance and less trolling.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> This is quite true.  My post was meant to illustrate that the definition of furry is subjective.  As such, it strikes me as petty to have so many debates surrounding the idea of defining it.  The experience will be different for everyone.  I'd simply like to see more acceptance and less trolling.



Why do you NEED acceptance? Especially from a bunch of random internet people. Just do your thing and you will find like-minded people. You are NEVER going to get acceptance from EVERYONE so there's really no point worrying about it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> This is quite true.  My post was meant to illustrate that the definition of furry is subjective.  As such, it strikes me as petty to have so many debates surrounding the idea of defining it.  The experience will be different for everyone.  I'd simply like to see more acceptance and less trolling.



Acceptance comes with Friendship as a side dish. If you want people to accept you, they have to know you first. Asking for acceptance first is like asking to be wed on the first date. You shouldn't expect such a thing from strangers.

Besides, people should learn to accept and love themselves first unconditionally before expecting acceptance from others..


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I may have been misunderstood.  I'm not here seeking acceptance.  I just found it sad to see how much brow beating goes on in the forums in general.  I think my first post, if taken as a whole, would make my intentions a little more clear than the piece meal quotes that have been taken from it.  

To give a more concise synopsis: I think a lot of time is wasted in these forums by attempting to give being a furry a finite definition rather than accepting the inevitable variations that will occur in perspective.  I wonder if there is simply nothing else of significant interest to talk about with all these sticky posts about how being furry is not this thing or that thing and should not be viewed in certain ways.  It strikes me that the goal of these forums is to be more limiting than liberating. 



> Just don't treat it like some kind of sexuality... please. -_-



This was the second response to the OP's question and, only slightly further down, this with a link to the "coming out" thread: 



> IT'S A STICKY. IT'S JUST SITTING RIGHT THERE AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE. HOW ARE PEOPLE MISSING THIS?
> 
> Here, I'll help you out. You're clearly incapable of lurking and might hurt yourself along the way.
> 
> ...



That being said, my lament was aimed at the fact that this was sold to me as the most active furry forum on the web and, yet, it so immediately portrays a warning of inherent judgment.  I became quite secure with my furry side and every nuance attached to it on my own before I came here, and thankfully so, as I may have been afraid to explore it to the extent with which I have had I come here when it was budding.  For the sake of people beginning to investigate the interest, I offered a nord to the wise to be mindful of what they say to people.  Simply that...and nothing more.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Correct. The stickies are there because it gets discussed ad nauseum, and it was to try and prevent repetitive circomlocution. And yes, people run out of things to talk about so there is a lot of meta discussion here.

That said, there are some inherent truths, such as not needing to "come out as a furry." That sticky exists as a reality check for someone going down that spiral. If you are at that point, you need to reassess your priorities because it isn't healthy to take *anything* to the point of obsession like that.

You'll notice on every forum things become circular after a while. Some people are just bored in work though, and don't really care;3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Furries _deserve_ to get picked on.

Just like fags and nerds.


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Furries _deserve_ to get picked on.
> 
> Just like fags and nerds.




What makes you say this?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Why don't I ever get picked on?

I feel left out :c


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> What makes you say this?



The fact that I can't stop laughing so hard right now.

EDIT; Fuck you Ricky, you're a skank and I hate you. Die in a fire.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> EDIT; Fuck you Ricky, you're a skank and I hate you. Die in a fire.



<3 <3 <3


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Correct. The stickies are there because it gets discussed ad nauseum, and it was to try and prevent repetitive circomlocution. And yes, people run out of things to talk about so there is a lot of meta discussion here.
> 
> That said, there are some inherent truths, such as not needing to "come out as a furry." That sticky exists as a reality check for someone going down that spiral. If you are at that point, you need to reassess your priorities because it isn't healthy to take *anything* to the point of obsession like that.
> 
> You'll notice on every forum things become circular after a while. Some people are just bored in work though, and don't really care;3



Oh good.  I'm glad to see that my vocabulary won't leave everyone in confusion.  I will say that I disagree, however, with the idea that there are no circumstances where one has to "come out" as a furry.  Some people are extremely judgmental of furries and are prone to preconceived notions that are quite negative.  When dealing with those people, especially if they are close friends and family, the revelation of such an interest can have devastating effects.  Rather than condemn people for viewing it as a coming out, perhaps it would be more beneficial to posit the idea that there are others out there who are more accepting.  The way the message is currently delivered risks causing dissent among those who should be understanding of each other and has room for improvement.  



Lucy Bones said:


> Furries _deserve_ to get picked on.
> 
> Just like fags and nerds.



/assuming this is /b/ thread in 4chan and not a furry community forum.  lol


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> Oh good.  I'm glad to see that my vocabulary won't leave everyone in confusion.  I will say that I disagree, however, with the idea that there are no circumstances where one has to "come out" as a furry.  Some people are extremely judgmental of furries and are prone to preconceived notions that are quite negative.  When dealing with those people, especially if they are close friends and family, the revelation of such an interest can have devastating effects.  Rather than condemn people for viewing it as a coming out, perhaps it would be more beneficial to posit the idea that there are others out there who are more accepting.  The way the message is currently delivered risks causing dissent among those who should be understanding of each other and has room for improvement.



In roughly 100% of those cases the perception is negative because of the way it was described.

Take these two examples:



> "Hey, mom -- I just realized I'm into art and joined a website that focuses on humanized animal drawings."
> 
> "That's nice, dear."



vs.



> "Hey, mom -- there's something I *have* to tell you. I realized I have been a furry my whole life and it is very important to me. I need you to know this because I feel like it defines me and my sexuality, and I found a group of like-minded individuals online. They even want me to go to one of their meets, at yiffyfox's house!"
> 
> ... mom Googles it
> 
> "Hun, I don't think you should use a computer anymore, at least until you are 18. Possibly forever."



See the difference?

Most people (meaning like, the VAST majority) have no clue what 'Furry' even is. Even if you are talking to someone who adamantly watches reruns of CSI, they are going to base their judgement on how you represent things. If you represent it as a hobby and art, nobody will bat an eyelash. If you seem like you are coming out of the closet and getting involved in some weird underground sex circle, you will get a less than positive reaction.


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 17, 2013)

Ricky does have a good point. The way in which you phrase it can indeed make a huge difference in how it's received. I think people here have been getting tired of users provoking a negative response to being furry by phrasing things in the manner described above. However, I also feel that if negative perceptions _already_ exist in the people that one is describing the fandom to, then perhaps a little more explanation might be in order. 

Either way, the potential always exists for someone to react negatively to anything they don't understand. The way you use your words can help your case.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

I get what you are saying but there are other areas of furry interest beyond "humanized animal drawings".  For someone who identifies themselves as being feral when it comes to intimacy as a result of their furry interest, the news can often make or break a relationship.  In my experience in other areas of furry culture (as in, outside of this forum) the term "furry" was not limited to wearing suits and appreciating anthropomorphic art.  A wide variety of nuances were accepted as being parts of the culture that may or may not be practiced.  (Unlike here where I've seen people berated for enjoying making animal noises in real life, which seems, I must admit, a bit counterproductive in this environment.)  That being said, I'm a bit perplexed as to the assumption that there is nothing about being a furry that requires a revelation to anyone that could be socially damaging.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> I get what you are saying but there are other areas of furry interest beyond "humanized animal drawings".  For someone who identifies themselves as being feral when it comes to intimacy as a result of their furry interest, the news can often make or break a relationship.



That's different than furry, though. The term *always* had to do with *anthropomorphic* animals. That seems more related to therian/otherkin or maybe just something weird one likes in bed.

In that case, you might want to tell your PARTNER but there is no reason you need to "come out" to everyone about all your weird sexual fetishes. It's kind of a moot point. Either way you look at it, you are safe just by using tact and common sense.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Ricky's the worst furry.

I pick on him all the time, what a loooooser.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Until someone finally defines a clear definition of "furry" and then that definition comes into popular use, this will always be a pointless discussion. To some, being a furry is just having an affinity or fetish (non-sexual) for anthro cartoon animals and that's it. Others, on the other hand, strongly believe it's someone who jacks off to furry porn on their computer to feed their need for latent zoophile fantasies without the guilt or connotations of being a zoophile. Go to a furmeet and you'll find tons of people who insist it's a non-threatening hobby and that's it. Go to, say, Encyclopedia Dramatica, and look up what they have to say about furries and it's the latent zoophile spiel. Add "lifestylers" and fursuiters into the mix along with how liberally people are labelled "furry" and it's just an incomprehensible mess.

Since there isn't any real definition (and looking up the different definitions leads to more questions than answers) there very well may be people who "need" to "come out" as a "furry." Who knows? No one does, but everyone seems to have a lot to say anyways.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Ricky's the worst furry.
> 
> I pick on him all the time, what a loooooser.



Just wait 'till I can kick your ass >:c

*drinks a protein shake*


@Rigby: appreciation for anthropomorphic animals

You're making this more difficult than it really is.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 17, 2013)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry

Wikifur's definition is what I go by. First paragraph "an interest in anthropomorphic characters".


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Until someone finally defines a clear definition of "furry" and then that definition comes into popular use, this will always be a pointless discussion. To some, being a furry is just having an affinity or fetish (non-sexual) for anthro cartoon animals and that's it. Others, on the other hand, strongly believe it's someone who jacks off to furry porn on their computer to feed their need for latent zoophile fantasies without the guilt or connotations of being a zoophile. Go to a furmeet and you'll find tons of people who insist it's a non-threatening hobby and that's it. Go to, say, Encyclopedia Dramatica, and look up what they have to say about furries and it's the latent zoophile spiel. Add "lifestylers" and fursuiters into the mix along with how liberally people are labelled "furry" and it's just an incomprehensible mess.
> 
> Since there isn't any real definition (and looking up the different definitions leads to more questions than answers) there very well may be people who "need" to "come out" as a "furry." Who knows? No one does, but everyone seems to have a lot to say anyways.




There's already a generalized definition for Furry, the rest is just subjective opinion and how the individual participates in it.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> That's different than furry, though. The term *always* had to do with *anthropomorphic* animals. That seems more related to therian/otherkin or maybe just something weird one likes in bed.
> 
> In that case, you might want to tell your PARTNER but there is no reason you need to "come out" to everyone about all your weird sexual fetishes. It's kind of a moot point. Either way you look at it, you are safe just by using tact and common sense.



Exhibit A: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry 
Note that Cartoons and Games, Spirituality, Art and Creativity, Fursuiting and Sexuality are all listed as possible nuances of being a furry. 


> A furry may be interested in any or all of them, to any degree.







Rigby said:


> Since there isn't any real definition (and looking up the different definitions leads to more questions than answers) there very well may be people who "need" to "come out" as a "furry." Who knows? No one does, but everyone seems to have a lot to say anyways.



A valid viewpoint.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There's already a generalized definition for Furry, the rest is just subjective opinion and how the individual participates in it.



You're right, there probably already is A generalized definition, but is it widely accepted and used? I've seen enough dumb arguments here about the definition of a "furry" to confidently say there is not. If not, what's the point? I could go around yelling "the definition of 'gay' is 'happy'," angrily at everyone who uses it to describe homosexuality or correct everyone when they say "conversate," a word that technically doesn't exist, but that's not how language works. The dictionary exists to reflect the definition of the words and the way we use them, not the other way around.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

That's just semantics, now. All language is an illusion influenced by human society, anything can mean anything as long as someone consistently says it does.

I direct you to the popular children's book, Frindle.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> Note that Cartoons and Games, Spirituality, Art and Creativity, Fursuiting and Sexuality are all listed as possible nuances of being a furry.



That is obvious and I'm sure everyone here knows that.

Someone asked what the definition of furry is.

It is simply an interest in anthropomorphic animals.



Rigby said:


> You're right, there probably already is A  generalized definition, but is it widely accepted and used?



Yes.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> That is obvious and I'm sure everyone here knows that.
> 
> Someone asked what the definition of furry is.
> 
> It is simply an interest in anthropomorphic animals.



I interpreted the quote directly beneath the list of possible nuances (taken from the same Wiki page) to be an addition to the definition.  I'm open to being proven wrong, however, if you have any references that would solidify your interpretation.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> I interpreted the quote directly beneath the list of possible nuances (taken from the same Wiki page) to be an addition to the definition.  I'm open to being proven wrong, however, if you have any references that would solidify your interpretation.



I don't need references. "Nuances" that spin off of something can't be part of its definition because they are only valid in a small subset of cases. That's why the actual definition will always be vague; it is the true common denominator.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Yes.



The "furry is just an excuse to fulfill oppressed bestiality fantasies" definition is widely used and accepted by quite a few people too. All language is a series of semantics and inherently arbitrary definitions.

My point is, there's such a huge discrepancy between personal definitions for the term that saying "nuh uh, that's NOT what it means!" is dumb. That's a dumb thing to do. Please stop doing that, it'll save you years of your life that you'd waste fighting about the definition of the word (and I doubt you registered an account here just to fight about the definition of "furry").


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 17, 2013)

Take the word "fan" (not a "fanatic"), what kind of fan makes no effect on the definition "A device for creating a current of air or a breeze". Electric fan? Hand fan? Doesn't matter.

Unless that was just a terrible example and I'm missing the point.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> The "furry is just an excuse to fulfill oppressed bestiality fantasies" definition is widely used and accepted by quite a few people too.



No, that is an internet joke.

You must have missed the memo :V


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Take the word "fan" (not a "fanatic"), what kind of fan makes no effect on the definition "A device for creating a current of air or a breeze". Electric fan? Hand fan? Doesn't matter.
> 
> Unless that was just a terrible example and I'm missing the point.



A fan is a physical object with concrete properties, a furry is an abstract concept people either choose to identify as or are labelled as; it's not as black and white as describing the physical properties of a fan (due primarily to vague criteria and liberal application of the term).

Use the other definition of a "fan" (fanatic), what is the threshold for someone being a fan of something? How much and in what ways do you have to like something? If one person is a "fan," are they the going to be a "fan" in the same way another person is? Of course not, so a definition is harder to make (it helps that the term has been in use for much, much longer than "furry," but you should get my point).


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Arguing semantics is one of the most pointless things ever, as people take words differently all the time.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Take the word "fan" (not a "fanatic"), what kind of fan makes no effect on the definition "A device for creating a current of air or a breeze". Electric fan? Hand fan? Doesn't matter.
> 
> Unless that was just a terrible example and I'm missing the point.



Haha.  Whose point would you be missing?  There are so many agendas  flying at this point that it's becoming challenging to distinguish one  from another.  The only point I was making was that it seemed a little  odd to advise someone wondering if they'd be bullied for being a furry  to avoid all but the simplest of definitions of the word.  Advice such as the following:



Hewge said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> Just don't treat it like some kind of sexuality... please. -_-



is probably not the most functional as it discourages exploration of other facets of the interest as does immediately linking someone to the "coming out" thread when their query wasn't even related to it.  If I may posit an alternative reaction to the OP:



> There will always be people who bully others for having differing interests and furries are a diverse group of people (as diverse as any other group).  Whether or not you will be picked on will depend heavily on the extremity of your expression of your furry interests and how judgmental those around you tend to be.



I meant only to illustrate a more healthy approach to the matter that would incite less debate/conflict.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravy: Imo the problem (the main problem is) people assume being a furry as something "Entirely Sexual" when clearly it's not.



Spoiler: TL



And the general knowledge "outside" the fandom about "us furries" is that we all "are socially incapable people who dress like animals to have sex with random people somewhere". 
That comment you quoted there, I see it as a valid advice. There are people that actually come out as furries, which in my opinion is not something you can come out as. It's a hobby. Not a religion, not a sexuality of some kind. It's just a hobby.

What if everyone "Came out" to their hobbies?
"Mom, I have to come out as an avid chess lover! I JUSt LOVE CHESS! I love the way how Queens Move! I love the way both Kings can't be near eachother!". 

To "come out" is a term used by LGBT people about a personal issue. LGBT not LGBTF(furries).



*TL;DR:*
Being a furry is not a Sexual Choice, it's a hobby. Just like Sports, Gaming, Painting, Writing... You just don't come out as an athlete, a gamer, a painter or a writer.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

The other thing is, even if IT IS sexual, you STILL don't need to "come out" to everyone.

If you feel you need to list all your sexual idiosyncrasies to your parents, you may have bigger issues :V


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> What if everyone "Came out" to their hobbies?
> "Mom, I have to come out as an avid chess lover! I JUSt LOVE CHESS! I love the way how Queens Move! I love the way both Kings can't be near eachother!".



That's not a fair comparison at all. Okay, you "LOVE" chess, but do you jack off to images of chess pieces fucking? Do you rub it off to the Queen polishing a pawn's knob? Do you and people in your "Chess Club" dress up and fuck in chess orgies?

If my daughter was having a guy dress as a tower piece and fuck her on the daily, I would want to be informed because that is fucked up shit. I'd support her and get her ass in counseling and I can only imagine that's how a parent feels when they find out their children are furries, except even more because they associate it with bestiality and zoophilia wheras I'd be associating it with higher education and Alice in Wonderland, which actually makes it less creepy instead of more.

So, if you are dumb enough to decide to "come out" or if your furriness is so bad that you feel the need to "come out," fucking please do it so your loved ones can get you psychiatric help immediately.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 17, 2013)

oops. please delete this D:


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> The other thing is, even if IT IS sexual, you STILL don't need to "come out" to everyone.
> 
> If you feel you need to list all your sexual idiosyncrasies to your parents, you may have bigger issues :V


I believe that "coming out" is when you want/need to tell someone (a trusted someone, not just anyone) that specific side of yours. It requires to be thought, not just yelled out the window to the street (like some people do about ... hobbies). Though I agree, one does not even have to come out, at all.





Rigby said:


> stuff


I don't know if what I just read was sarcasm/irony, and I assume that last paragraph was a general statement not directed to me (I guess? Idk I'm darn sleepy so I'll just wrap this one the best way I can)

I'll answer anyway:
- That comparison was quite fair. Chess is much of a hobby as being a furry is.

- There's people that fap to "human porn" (ok, let's just say porn). There's people that fap to anime porn. There's people that fap at furry porn. What does this have in common? Being Porn, regardless the nature. People FAP at porn. Are they sick? No.

- So many deviant / strange minds (to say the least) in the whole damn world. Why wouldn't be there people that actually "Pet their Jiggly" while watching Chess or any other boardgame pieces? 

- "IF" your daughter was being plowed by a tower, that you didn't put enough effort on her education. Everyone knows the base for success is to be plowed by the King or Queen. "If" your daughter, by any chance, was plowed by a Bishop, the Pope would be very sad to know about that. "If" she was plowed by a mere Pawn... meh, she's become a slut, all thanks to you :V


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> - "IF" your daughter was being plowed by a tower, that you didn't put enough effort on her education. Everyone knows the base for success is to be plowed by the King or Queen. "If" your daughter, by any chance, was plowed by a Bishop, the Pope would be very sad to know about that. "If" she was plowed by a mere Pawn... meh, she's become a slut, all thanks to you :V



I'm impressed, I really thought I explored the metaphor fully lol. You're probably right, my comparison is probably the unfair one.


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 17, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> - "IF" your daughter was being plowed by a tower, that you didn't put enough effort on her education. Everyone knows the base for success is to be plowed by the King or Queen. "If" your daughter, by any chance, was plowed by a Bishop, the Pope would be very sad to know about that. "If" she was plowed by a mere Pawn... meh, she's become a slut, all thanks to you :V



SO MUCH THIS.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

Would this be a bad time to mention that "towers" are actually called "rooks"?  That being said, your proverbial daughter could be getting nailed by:

A bird: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rook_%28bird%29
A card game: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rook_(card_game)
A cartilage piercing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rook_(piercing)
or an entire rock band: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YnVR2wiNSA

No matter what, you should lock her windows from the outside and keep her home where she belongs.  :V


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> A cartilage piercing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rook_(piercing)



How deep does the despair go when your daughter is being nailed by _*a cartilage piercing...  *_:mrgreen:


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

omfg guys, please, this is a serious discussion


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 17, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> How deep does the despair go when your daughter is being nailed by _*a cartilage piercing...  *_:mrgreen:



To the depths of the Marianas Trench and a few feet deeper.  But, anyway, yeah.  You probably won't get picked on for being a furry as long as you're doing none of the above.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> omfg guys, please, this is a serious discussion


Says the guy that aided in the derailing. :V

And, omg chess sex.


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 17, 2013)

And now I can't get the image of the queen buffing the bell-end of a pawn out of my head.  Thanks, ladytrons and gentlebots.  XD


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Says the guy that aided in the derailing. :V
> 
> And, omg chess sex.



Rule 34, Ladies and gents.
Rule 34..


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 18, 2013)

Rigby said:


> omfg guys, please, this is a serious discussion


Yeah, c'mon guys. It's the guy's daughter we're talking about here. The guy's shameful daughter :V



Ravy Marie White said:


> Would this be a bad time to mention that "towers" are actually called "rooks"?  That being said, your proverbial daughter could be getting nailed by:
> 
> A bird: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rook_%28bird%29
> A card game: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rook_(card_game)
> ...


Um, yeah I didn't want to go there, so I wouldn't hurt Rigby's feelings more than I did :V
Also "Tower" is the translation for "Torre" (which is the Portuguese for Rook), so I guess it's fair.
... I mean, I didn't want to say "Look, your daughter was drilled by a worm-eating bird!"... how awkward would that sound? Not even mentioning the Rock Band... Dem drumsticks :U




dcdsharkattack03 said:


> And now I can't get the image of the queen buffing the bell-end of a pawn out of my head.  Thanks, ladytrons and gentlebots.  XD


Mission Accomplished.



Ozriel said:


> Rule 34, Ladies and gents.
> Rule 34..


Some rules were made to be broken... Rule 34 is one of the few that simply CAN'T be broken :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 18, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Ravy: Imo the problem (the main problem is) people assume being a furry as something "Entirely Sexual" when clearly it's not.
> 
> *TL;DR:*
> Being a furry is not a Sexual Choice, it's a hobby. Just like Sports, Gaming, Painting, Writing... You just don't come out as an athlete, a gamer, a painter or a writer.


That's my problem with the whole situation. I like being a furry. I *don't* like being associated with crazies who think being a furry = jacking off to anthropomorphic animals, having an inner spirit animal, etc.



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> The other thing is, even if IT IS sexual, you STILL don't need to "come out" to everyone.


But you have to have pride Ricky! We have to stick together because fursecution waits around every turn :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> But you have to have pride Ricky! We have to stick together because fursecution waits around every turn :V



[yt]ruhFmBrl4GM[/yt]


----------



## Hewge (Apr 18, 2013)

This fandom is sort of messed up I just realized...


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 18, 2013)

Hewge said:


> This fandom is sort of messed up I just realized...



You realized this now?! How long have you been here?


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 18, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That's my problem with the whole situation. I like being a furry. I *don't* like being associated with crazies who think being a furry = jacking off to anthropomorphic animals, having an inner spirit animal, etc.



I don't know, man.  I don't think there's anything unhealthy about finding anthros attractive or having a spirit animal.  Are you being sarcastic or are you actually suggesting that you believe these two behaviors to be signs of insanity?  



> The only unnatural sex is not having it. ~Mark Twain~


True minus a few exceptions such as rape, incest, bestiality.  And no, I don't think being attracted to anthropomorphic art is inherent bestiality.  Even though the characters have animal properties, they are still based on humanity.

As for the attack on spirit animals.  Oi vey.  Let's just hope there are no Hindus or Native Americans in this thread or you may end up with some hate mail.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 18, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> I don't know, man.  I don't think there's anything unhealthy about finding anthros attractive or having a spirit animal.  Are you being sarcastic or are you actually suggesting that you believe these two behaviors to be signs of insanity?



It depends, honestly, for the sexual attraction. I believe the three criteria are: 1. Is it sentient? 2. Is it "mature"? and 3. Is it consenting? If your answers to all three of these are "yes," then it's nothing to worry about (otherwise, you might need help). Having a spirit animal for any reason other than religious reasons is pretty stupid, but not insane. Imagine if you found out your dentist has a spirit animal (like an eagle), would you think he/she is crazy? Of course not.



Ravy Marie White said:


> True minus a few exceptions such as rape, incest, bestiality.



Rape and incest are "natural" though. Maybe not approved of morally, but in nature there are animals that will force other animals to mate with them. That is true. I believe a kind of sea lion is notorious for this behavior. Some of them even, if they're unsuccessful at raping a female, will rape a "child" sea lion out of anger (they even assault the women and children sea lions out of anger in this process, even committing murder from rage). And there are more than enough stray dogs running around my community to testify to how "natural" incest is.



Ravy Marie White said:


> As for the attack on spirit animals.  Oi vey.  Let's just hope there are no Hindus or Native Americans in this thread or you may end up with some hate mail.



That's religious, that's judged differently by people (sad, maybe, but true).


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 18, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> I don't know, man.  I don't think there's anything unhealthy about finding anthros attractive or having a spirit animal.  Are you being sarcastic or are you actually suggesting that you believe these two behaviors to be signs of insanity?


You misunderstood a bit. I meant I don't like being associated with people who think being a furry revolves around anthropomorphic animal/ fetish porn. I'm attracted to anthros (and fetishes) but 1. I realize that not all furries are and 2. I don't yap about it left and right like some (read: many) furries do. 
When people say something to the affect of "All furries are sexually interested in anthropomorphic animals" or "Fursexuality is what being a furry is all about." I get annoyed. 

I refuse to accept any kind of spirituality though. I'm a man of science and if you think your spirit animal is a mighty eagle (or any other animal) I am going to scoff at you.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 18, 2013)

Having a Spirit Animal, be it religious or not, is not stupid. 


Spoiler: misc



A person might identify him/herself with the animal. The same person may only wear/have stuff about said animal as a sign of respect towards them. There are even people who wear stuff (faux-jewelry, clothes, tattoos) on specific species to raise and/or spread awareness on endagered species. ^^ It does not have to, necessarily, be a religious motive to have a Spirit Animal... and one does not have to be a crazy-coo-coo as well.

(before finding a furry fandom, I already had a Spirit Animal, and yes, it's the Tiger. Obvious? Probably, for some. Crazy? Not at all Imo. I like this kind of stuff. And no, I'm not religious, nor a native of some sort, though I respect everyone who might be ^^ )


Though, I believe we should keep spirituality out of this please, before any religious war breaks into this thread and eventually gets it locked :V

@Ninja B9: come at me bro >:V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> I don't know, man.  I don't think there's anything unhealthy about finding anthros attractive or having a spirit animal.  Are you being sarcastic or are you actually suggesting that you believe these two behaviors to be signs of insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello! Half Native American here.
I don't care about the attack, I just care that a bunch of "ignit white folks" using beliefs to make themselves "Special" when they do not understand it themselves. >:V

Stop raping cultures, you fucking furries! >:V


----------



## Shay Feral (Apr 18, 2013)

imaclooser said:


> Hey I was just wondering if people find out that I'm a fur, if I will be picked on or bullied. Have any of you guys been picked on for being a fur?



Do you -

A: feel like you have to out yourself as a furry?

B: feel like you have to incorporate furry into _everything_ in your life?

C: only want to socialize, or have sex with other furries?

D: use the word "yiff" instead of "fuck", "sex" or "porn" on a regular basis?

E: all of the above

If you chose A, B, C or D, then yes; quite possibly.

If you chose E, it is absolutely certain that you'll be harassed for being furry.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Rigby said:


> It depends, honestly, for the sexual attraction. I believe the three criteria are: 1. Is it sentient? 2. Is it "mature"? and 3. Is it consenting? If your answers to all three of these are "yes," then it's nothing to worry about (otherwise, you might need help). Having a spirit animal for any reason other than religious reasons is pretty stupid, but not insane.



Eh... I disagree. Some people have an attraction for cars. I wouldn't _call that crazy_ unless it were actually debilitating in some way. I think the line isn't to WHAT you are attracted but rather how far you take it. Same with a spirit animal. If someone claims they are "mated" to a fictional cartoon character or say FYIAD they are probably batshit nuts.


Also, hello diaper avatar.

Who called this one? :roll:


----------



## Rigby (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Also, hello diaper avatar.
> 
> Who called this one? :roll:



What are you insinuating exactly?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Also, hello diaper avatar.
> 
> Who called this one? :roll:



You've done it again, Holmes!!


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You've done it again, Holmes!!


*bubblepipes furiously?*


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You've done it again, Holmes!!



I dunno what's going on, but...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2013)

Rigby said:


> What are you insinuating exactly?



Right, you two don't know each other at all :V

You just HAPPENED to join the forum at the same time to help your NON-friend babyfur argue about fetishes.

I thought there was a slight chance I could be wrong for a minute, but the diaper avatar gave it away.

~~ BUSTED!!!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2013)

H.B.C said:


> I dunno what's going on, but...



It's no Ghandi vs. MLK, but Robin made it awesome.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's no Ghandi vs. MLK, but Robin made it awesome.



I enjoyed Holmes' parts, but you're right, Ghandi vs. MLK was pretty amazing. xD
One of my favorites today is still Stephen Hawking vs. Albert Einstein. Love that one.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 19, 2013)

There is only one person that makes fun of me for being a furry and that is my dad.  The only thing he makes fun of me is about my fursuit I am making his jokes usually revolve around the fact that the money I am spending on my fursuit could go to better things such as to name a few: My DJ equipment, Smokes, random things for my truck (which I don't even need cause it runs fine) even though I am only taking about 10-20% from every other paycheck to make my fursuit.


----------



## Troj (Apr 19, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Having a Spirit Animal, be it religious or not, is not stupid.



As usual, it depends on how the person defines and relates to, in this case, the idea of a "spirit animal."

Lots of people (including many non-furries) have a connection to or an affinity for a particular animal, because that animal embodies qualities they admire, relate to, or aspire to embody. That's totally fine and completely cool.

As an avowed atheist, of course I'm going to take two steps back if someone goes on to say that they were a coatimundi in their previous life, and I'm going to be _really worried_ if the person says that they are "actually" a binturong in a human body, and doesn't mean it metaphorically or poetically.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> BUSTED!!!



Or maybe I just happen to be a completely different diaperfur who  happened to agree with someone I've never met who happened to join at  the same time as me.

Wow, you're right, that's maybe too much of a coincidence. I honestly don't know that guy at all though.



Jaseface said:


> There is only one person that makes fun of me for being a furry and that is my dad.  The only thing he makes fun of me is about my fursuit I am making his jokes usually revolve around the fact that the money I am spending on my fursuit could go to better things such as to name a few: My DJ equipment, Smokes, random things for my truck (which I don't even need cause it runs fine) even though I am only taking about 10-20% from every other paycheck to make my fursuit.



He's encouraging you to buy cigarettes and overpriced karaoke equipment? Wow, what a bad parent.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder if this thread has gotten a little too far off topic.  I'm really enjoying the discussion about spirit animals but I'm not sure it belongs in a thread devoted to expectations of bullying.


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 19, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing a separate thread on the subject...but I think everyone else would. 

For what it's worth I think it's fine to have a spirit animal and I think a lot of people here are trying way too hard to label other people as insane for believing in something they can't relate to.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 19, 2013)

Troj said:


> As usual, it depends on how the person defines and relates to, in this case, the idea of a "spirit animal."
> 
> Lots of people (including many non-furries) have *a connection to or an affinity for a particular animal, because that animal embodies qualities they admire, relate to, or aspire to embody. That's totally fine and completely cool.*
> 
> As an avowed atheist, of course I'm going to take two steps back if someone goes on to say that they were a coatimundi in their previous life, and I'm going to be _really worried_ if the person says that they are "actually" a binturong in a human body, and doesn't mean it metaphorically or poetically.


I wouldn't call that a spirit animal at all. That's just an animal that one likes a lot and identifies with. Its your other example that would worry me.


----------



## Troj (Apr 20, 2013)

You wouldn't necessarily use the word "spirit animal," but other folks do--even when they don't subscribe to all of the spiritual baggage--because the term "spirit animal" paints a picture that most people will be able to visualize without too much effort or confusion.

It's kind of like how people use "schizophrenic" as a colourful colloquialism, when they technically mean "Dissociative Identity Disorder." It's _technically_ incorrect, but it's the term that's been adopted in the popular sphere.

So, long story short, it's good to probe and clarify when someone self-describes using a certain term.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Hello! Half Native American here.
> I don't care about the attack, I just care that a bunch of "ignit white  folks" using beliefs to make themselves "Special" when they do not  understand it themselves. >:V
> 
> Stop raping cultures, you fucking furries! >:V



lol  I  can see why you would not want it to become popularized.  Not everyone  goes through the preparation and procedure involved in finding a spirit  animal.  I must admit, having done so, myself, it does bother me a  little when people simply claim one because it's "cool".  There's really  no way to know who came by it honestly and who's just following a fad  without asking people outright, which is socially dangerous in and of  itself.  So complicated.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 20, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Or maybe I just happen to be a completely different diaperfur who  happened to agree with someone I've never met who happened to join at  the same time as me.
> 
> Wow, you're right, that's maybe too much of a coincidence. I honestly don't know that guy at all though.
> 
> ...


Your an ass.

And you smell like one too, take a hike your stinking up the joint.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Your an ass.
> 
> And you smell like one too, take a hike your stinking up the joint.



>:C  A little civility goes a long way.  Just a thought.

Also: You're*  >:V


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 20, 2013)

Rigby said:


> He's encouraging you to buy cigarettes and overpriced karaoke equipment? Wow, what a bad parent.



Well considering im 21 and i smoked before my mother married him a year ago and he smokes too it makes sense he just does not understand paying over $100 dollars for a costume he has assumed i will be wearing only once a year.  He is not a bad parent he is the complete opposite.  No matter what he has my back and even stood up for me when I had some people harassing me for being Bi a few months ago.  Even though he doesnt understand why i want a fursuit he is still ok with it but he likes to pick on me within reason about it


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 21, 2013)

Ravy Marie White said:


> >:C  A little civility goes a long way.  Just a thought.
> 
> Also: You're*  >:V


Downt khare
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4vf8N6GpdM


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> For what it's worth I think it's fine to have a spirit animal and I think a lot of people here are trying way too hard to label other people as insane for believing in something they can't relate to.



FYIAD? :roll:


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 21, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a separate thread on the subject...but I think everyone else would.
> 
> For what it's worth I think it's fine to have a spirit animal and I think a lot of people here are trying way too hard to label other people as insane for believing in something they can't relate to.





You can't call me crazy cuz ur a furry too! Dahuuuurrrrr!


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You can't call me crazy cuz ur a furry too! Dahuuuurrrrr!


Toshabi, you've done it again. 



Fox_720B said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a separate thread on the subject...but I think everyone else would.
> 
> For what it's worth I think it's fine to have a spirit animal and I think a lot of people here are trying way too hard to label other people as insane for believing in something they can't relate to.


Having a Spirit Animal, does not really mean that a person is trying to either steal culture aspects from someone else, making fun of specific cultures OR just having one because "It'za cool-yo!". Most people I met and told me they had a "Spirit Animal", they had one mostly due to their respect towards that species OR the qualities they portrait. 
Calling someone "Crazy", "insane", whatever because of this is ... just plain stupid. 

... again, it's in the human core to be stupid on random situations...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Having a Spirit Animal, does not really mean that a person is trying to either steal culture aspects from someone else, making fun of specific cultures OR just having one because "It'za cool-yo!". Most people I met and told me they had a "Spirit Animal", they had one mostly due to their respect towards that species OR the qualities they portrait.
> Calling someone "Crazy", "insane", whatever because of this is ... just plain stupid.



You obviously missed the qualification that came with that assertion :roll:

If someone REALLY thinks they are a hyena-taur trapped in a hy00man's body, they are plenty fucked.

If it's a spiritual thing, for respect for the animal or whatever then yeah -- I can see that.

That's quite similar to how I feel, anyway.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 21, 2013)

^Oh... "That" aspect? Well.. is there anyone like that IRL? I've never met someone, not even on the forums and several communities I go to :| I guess there might be. There are "weird" people with "weird" tastes everywhere. In that case, then yes, it's reasonable to say they're not able to put their brains to fully fuctioning.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> ^Oh... "That" aspect? Well.. is there anyone like that IRL?



There was, but he got stabbed :V

Seriously though -- people like that _really do_ exist.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 21, 2013)

Ricky said:


> If it's a spiritual thing, for respect for the animal or whatever then yeah -- I can see that.
> 
> That's quite similar to how I feel, anyway.


How is respect and admiration for an animal spiritual? There are plenty animals that I love deeply and intensely but I realize there's nothing 'spiritual' about it.

I can't go for any of this spiritual bologne.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> How is respect and admiration for an animal spiritual? There are plenty animals that I love deeply and intensely but I realize there's nothing 'spiritual' about it.
> 
> I can't go for any of this spiritual bologne.



That was just an example.

I think I meant to wright " -or- for a respect for the animal... "

Anyway, you can read the Starblade article for what I meant by batshit insane ;3


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 21, 2013)

Ricky said:


> That was just an example.
> 
> I think I meant to wright " -or- for a respect for the animal... "
> 
> Anyway, you can read the Starblade article for what I meant by batshit insane ;3



Didn't deserve to die, though. Needed serious help.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 21, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Didn't deserve to die, though. Needed serious help.



World dragon spawns only spawn once in a blue moon. It was amazing he lasted that long before a guild came and cleared him.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ricky said:


> There was, but he got stabbed :V
> 
> Seriously though -- people like that _really do_ exist.


I know there are people that like/say/think/wtv for everything in this whole damn world, but seriously... 

That article not biased at all. I mean, just the source is something we should all respect :V
(now seriously... the guy was mentally ill, it seems. DOSAJHGzophrenya is some serious shit...)

We get to learn some new stuff every day :| thank you for enlightening me on this Ricky :Y



Fox_720B said:


> Didn't deserve to die, though. Needed serious help.


No one said he deserved :| (at least here on FAF).


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> World dragon spawns only spawn once in a blue moon. It was amazing he lasted that long before a guild came and cleared him.



Oh gawd.  I'm going to hell for actually laughing at that.  WoW desensitizes us!


----------



## ShadowNight (Apr 21, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Hello! Half Native American here.
> I don't care about the attack, I just care that a bunch of "ignit white folks" using beliefs to make themselves "Special" when they do not understand it themselves. >:V
> 
> Stop raping cultures, you fucking furries! >:V



well that esculated quickly 0_o


----------



## demonicfox52300 (Jun 21, 2013)

Depends on the people I think probly by some just don't tell people but if u must I only would tell my close friends.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

Personally i've never been discriminated against. A few odd looks yes but never hated on.


----------



## Kane morioka (Jun 21, 2013)

well we will start out sayin no i personally have not been as some say "firsecuted " but being gay is nother thing entirely however other thn within the furry community in the closet and yes my friends know im crazy but they also say im serial killer and i need to be in a straight jacket which btw  are not as expensive as i thought but tht is irrelivent lol im ramblin ' talk to your 
friends if they are tre friends they will stick by you no matter what and also hi i forgot to mention tht earlier best of luck to  you ;3


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 21, 2013)

Kane morioka said:


> well we will start out sayin no i personally have not been as some say "firsecuted " but being gay is nother thing entirely however other thn within the furry community in the closet and yes my friends know im crazy but they also say im serial killer and i need to be in a straight jacket which btw  are not as expensive as i thought but tht is irrelivent lol im ramblin ' talk to your
> friends if they are tre friends they will stick by you no matter what and also hi i forgot to mention tht earlier best of luck to  you ;3




...What.


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 21, 2013)

Kane morioka said:


> well we will start out sayin no i personally have not been as some say "firsecuted " but being gay is nother thing entirely however other thn within the furry community in the closet and yes my friends know im crazy but they also say im serial killer and i need to be in a straight jacket which btw  are not as expensive as i thought but tht is irrelivent lol im ramblin ' talk to your
> friends if they are tre friends they will stick by you no matter what and also hi i forgot to mention tht earlier best of luck to  you ;3



This is why furs get picked on; they have a way of presenting themselves as insipid and ignorant.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> This is why furs get picked on; they have a way of presenting themselves as insipid and ignorant.



If anything it's his butchering of the English language that makes me want to hurt him.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> If anything it's his butchering of the English language that makes me want to hurt him.




Well, he is one of the users with the full body anthro guy as his icon. It's natural nature.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

Kane morioka said:


> well we will start out sayin no i personally have not been as some say "firsecuted " but being gay is nother thing entirely however other thn within the furry community in the closet and yes my friends know im crazy but they also say im serial killer and i need to be in a straight jacket which btw  are not as expensive as i thought but tht is irrelivent lol im ramblin ' talk to your
> friends if they are tre friends they will stick by you no matter what and also hi i forgot to mention tht earlier best of luck to  you ;3



Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

This thread._

This_ fucking thread.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes you will be picked on for being a furry.

Just like you'll be picked on for liking Star Trek
And Dr Who
and My Little Pony
and comics
and LARPing


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> and comics



It's true! I get picked on for reading the Sunday funnies!


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jun 21, 2013)

ew furries are gross


----------



## --Kyba-- (Jun 21, 2013)

In my experience, most people don't even know what furries are.  In my case, sometimes my friends might mention it or something if I bring something up semi related, or if I talk about something they've never heard of before they usually instantly try to connect it to furries.

Long story short, no, you won't, and if you are, well that's stupid.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 22, 2013)

Jay-Hyaena said:


> ew furries are gross




Your signature makes this perfect.


----------



## Riho (Jun 22, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yes you will be picked on for being a furry.
> 
> Just like you'll be picked on for liking Star Trek
> And Dr Who
> ...


This was my face when I saw that I liked every single one of these except MLP.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

To answer the thread question: You may be picked on by many, no matter how you present yourself, however if you present yourself well, many who would pick on you either won't or will probably eventually stop. Try to make yourself hard to mess with. Personally, my friends found out I was a furry and they just make jokes about it every now and then. Some people on the internet are like "Yiff in hell, furfag" (A classic line) whenever they notice one is a furry, including me, but others are cool with it. Present yourself well, don't make a big deal about it, and you may find it easier to get by.



Saliva said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.



Aleu said:


> Just like you'll be picked on for liking Star Trek
> And Dr Who
> and My Little Pony
> and comics
> and LARPing


I like all of those in some way or another! I thought I didn't like Star Trek, but then I remembered the new movies. So yayifications! I like them all!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.


My brain.... It hurts.
I hurts so much T_T
(Yes I know you're just playing along)


----------



## unwisedragon (Jun 23, 2013)

Present yourself well, don't make a big deal about it, and you may find it easier to get by.

Oh... going advanced didn't help me. I failed to quote  check out Battlechili1 up there ^

This is the only creed to follow when not wishing to attract attention. Thanks for saying it!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 28, 2013)

People used to call me a furry before I actually knew the real definition of it. I used to wear a tail in honesty but just as a weird fashion thing.. 
I got no abuse really cept some indirect harsh tweet from someone I didn't know at university, but when I stopped wearing that tail my friends ripped into me then for not having it, they preferred me with it  (my social circle is odd.)

I never made a big deal out of it, but to be honest I don't really tell anyone in person much about myself these days unless asked.

I've learnt in life if you make a big deal about yourself in any form, people are gonna rip shit into you in the hopes of shutting you up.


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been picked on for things far more out of my control than being interested in the furry fandom. Bullying happens for a whole myriad of reasons without even beginning to get into interests and hobbies; appearance, how you dress, how you speak, how often you answer a question... That and for no reason at all can be why you could get picked on.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 28, 2013)

Foxweard said:


> I've been picked on for things far more out of my control than being interested in the furry fandom. Bullying happens for a whole myriad of reasons without even beginning to get into interests and hobbies; appearance, how you dress, how you speak, how often you answer a question... That and for no reason at all can be why you could get picked on.



Totally!
Where I live, talking politely, music taste, appearance and race are easy things to be insulted for. 
Fortunately for me I've witnessed all these insults and awkward situations. I've been thrown up against a bus stop and nearly attacked by a drunk because he hated the colour of my eyes. 

There's no way you can justify bullying or ill will of any sort, it's not the victim or recipient's place to justify it as it's no their problem, moreso the cretin who causes the grief.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Likely not, as long as you point out the differences between the furverts and the furries *very fucking clearly.*


----------



## veliz2 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, unless you are in middle school, I think you will be fine.


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

Planet Swag said:


> Likely not, as long as you point out the differences between the furverts and the furries *very fucking clearly.*



Can you not necro threads?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, of course, you will be picked on for being a Furry. But just remember, you are actually living your life and your enemies only have innuendos and name-calling to suppress you. Don't let them win.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 27, 2013)

Holy necro.

Yes, if you are school aged you will be picked on. Even a fully grown adult will probably get at least friendly ribbing from friends who know. Your options are to either keep it to yourself (since honestly, no one cares anyway), or let them know and expect it.


----------



## nolanryan98 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes I have ben picked on for being a furry.  I explain it as cartoon animals but thy hate on me any way.
Even called me gay becuse of my art style.is it really my falt for showing a anthro having a rave party with another anthro? Just a question you know? Well thairs my answer of yes to your question and the only way I can fathom the reason why they do what they do.
If you got any ideas on how to get them off my tail? I would be in your debt until I return the favor. 
Ps if you want to talk about anything my gmail is nderinger98@gmail.com   Don't judge me for the user name or the gmail  I just want something easy to remember.


----------



## Machine (Nov 5, 2013)

What is this necromancy?


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

nolanryan98 said:


> Yes I have ben picked on for being a furry.  I explain it as cartoon animals but thy hate on me any way.
> Even called me gay becuse of my art style.is it really my falt for showing a anthro having a rave party with another anthro? Just a question you know? Well thairs my answer of yes to your question and the only way I can fathom the reason why they do what they do.
> If you got any ideas on how to get them off my tail? I would be in your debt until I return the favor.
> Ps if you want to talk about anything my gmail is nderinger98@gmail.com   Don't judge me for the user name or the gmail  I just want something easy to remember.


>Is waiting for post complaining about being signed up for 60 mailing lists


----------



## Ross5120 (Nov 5, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Strap your special helmet on...
> 
> Yes, the one with the Spongebob stickers on it.



You sir have made my day


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

Ross5120 said:


> You sir have made my day


and that day was 3 months ago.
:V

Edit: Last year


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 5, 2013)

nolanryan98 said:


> Yes I have ben picked on for being a furry.  I explain it as cartoon animals but thy hate on me any way.
> Even called me gay becuse of my art style.is it really my falt for showing a anthro having a rave party with another anthro? Just a question you know? Well thairs my answer of yes to your question and the only way I can fathom the reason why they do what they do.
> If you got any ideas on how to get them off my tail? I would be in your debt until I return the favor.
> Ps if you want to talk about anything my gmail is nderinger98@gmail.com   Don't judge me for the user name or the gmail  I just want something easy to remember.



Actually yes, MAN UP, just don't have to accept being picked on, they are not your friends and you shouldn't give a shit about them, punch em in the face, hit em with a baseball bat, stab em with a pen, DO SOMETHING, nobody is going to do it for you. Yes you will get in trouble, but not for much and this is not only for school but life, give yourself value. Good luck.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 5, 2013)

I have never been bullied for it but when you're older and surrounded by more mature peers, being a furry isn't the worst possible thing in the world. Then again I didn't go around announcing it like some ass-spaz.


----------



## Willow (Nov 5, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I have never been bullied for it but when you're older and surrounded by more mature peers, being a furry isn't the worst possible thing in the world.


Being a furry isn't the worst possible thing at any age really. Middle and high schoolers are little shits but unless you deliberately make yourself a target they'll just ignore you.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 6, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Strap your special helmet on...


You are my favorite person on here, by far.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 6, 2013)

I meant... Worst possible thing _in their eyes_ -I should have clarified that, I understand.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 6, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I meant... Worst possible thing _in their eyes_ -I should have clarified that, I understand.



You will get picked on for a lot of things.

It's mostly because everyone is a condescending asshole.


----------

